# Towing with 2008 Pathfinder



## ext222nissan (Aug 13, 2008)

If this topic has been addressed here already, I apologize. I have searched and have not found anything.

I am looking at purchasing a 2008 Pathfinder LE V8 4wd. Though primarily my wife's everyday vehicle, this will also be the tow vehicle for a 24 foot, 3700lb camper.

Our local dealer has only SE V6 2wd Pathfinders on the lot. Thinking to test the ability of the chassis to handle the weight, I test drove one of those and hooked it to my camper. The rear suspension was crushed by the 400lbs of tongue weight. Over 55 mph the vehicle was uncontrollable, swaying and yawing dangerously.

Other than a 34mm front stabilizer bar upgrade on the 4wd V8, I don't see any suspension changes from this 2wd V6. Is anyone aware of anything other than the engine that is supposed to make the V8 capable of towing 7000 lbs?

Is anyone actually hauling a large camper or heavy trailer with a 2008 Pathfinder? It may be that the short wheel base is just going to force me to use a weight distribution hitch, but I hate to buy a vehicle and the hitch to find out that it still scares the heck out me going down the highway.

Any first-hand information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

There are many on the board who have towed with the R51 Pathy....

I have AirLift air bags on mine...made a huge difference when hauling extra weight..but I have never towed with mine...


----------



## ext222nissan (Aug 13, 2008)

*Thanks-*

Calimox02-

Thank you for your response. I'll keep the aftermarket air suspension in mind.

Can anyone that is towing with a 2008 Pathfinder give me any information on their setup and the performance they are getting out of it? I'd love to pick one of these up while the price is so good on them, but am hesitant until I get information from those actually towing with them.

Thanks!


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a 2008 S 4x4. We tow a 2,000lb tent trailer and have a 250lb. tongue weight. I can tell you, the airbags are essential, even for not towing. For some reason, Nissan set up the rear suspension very soft. The airbags are only $80, which is a bargain for how much they help.

We recently loaded the with the trailer fully stocked, the PF loaded to the ceiling, three bikes on the roof, and the four of us inside. I had 30psi in the airbags and it towed straight and easy. The rear doesn't sag hardly at all. For the sized load we have, the PF is proving to be a great tow vehicle. There's plenty of power even with the V6.

I have heard that the V8 has slightly stiffer springs. The V8's GVWR is 6,500lbs. instead of 6,113lbs. like the V6 so there must be something extra there. I've driven the V8 and can say that the engine is absolutely awesome. 

There has been some towing discussion over on thenissanpath so you may want to search there, too. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ext222nissan (Aug 13, 2008)

*Towing*

Thanks for the information. I checked out the other board and got some more information from some of the members over there. 

It looks like a WDH is a must and the airbags will be a helpful addition. Still don't know if I'll be happy with it at highway speeds. 

Honestly, at this point I'm tempted to go by a disposable American made SUV like a Tahoe. At least if they say they'll pull it, the suspension will also handle it without making modifications.


----------



## thejean (Jun 13, 2006)

ext222nissan said:


> Thanks for the information. I checked out the other board and got some more information from some of the members over there.
> 
> It looks like a WDH is a must and the airbags will be a helpful addition. Still don't know if I'll be happy with it at highway speeds.
> 
> Honestly, at this point I'm tempted to go by a disposable American made SUV like a Tahoe. At least if they say they'll pull it, the suspension will also handle it without making modifications.


What is this other forum? Got a link? 

I just purchased a 2008 Pathfinder for the sole purpose of towing a rally car and now you have me a bit worried. I do plan to purchase a weight distributing and anti-sway hitch as well as do my towing in 4WD mode. That being said, it looks like someone else has done exactly this (http://www.auto123.com/en/nissan/pathfinder/2008/review?carid=1084601703&artid=91717) which is why I kind of bit the bullet and went ahead and bought it. That and I got it at 0% financing and $7000 off!


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

There is no need to tow in 4wd. It wouldn't make a difference unless your off road.
If anything, you'll loose a little towing power while in 4wd.
Nissan has always put a rather soft suspension under the rear end. My 2003 LE used to bottom out quite often with 4 people and their of luggage in the back.
Airbags are the way to go.


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

thejean said:


> What is this other forum? Got a link?


The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com

Somebody over there tows a race car around with a V8. I'd think you'd be fine. I've found the airbags to really be key in towing.


----------



## stelorone (Sep 10, 2008)

*Towing*

I just bought a 2008 SE V6 2x4 for the express purpose of towing a 4500-5000 (loaded) travel trailer. I am getting the brake controller installed tomorrow. I haven't towed with it yet and now I'm a bit worried as well. I would have assumed that the Pathy would have been 'set up' to accommodate towing 6000 lb as advertised. 

I have purchased a weight-distributing anti-sway hitch, and I assumed that's all I would have needed to do.

What are these air bags you describe? ARRGH.


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

No need to worry. Check out this link.

The Nissan Path :: View topic - Towing big with the Path


----------



## sgott (Jul 26, 2007)

*towing with pathfinder*

I have an 05 pathfinder. I don't think there is much of a difference in the 05-08 models. I have a v6. I tow a popup trailer (one of the big ones that wieghs 3300 lbs) the tongue is quite heavy and does squat the vehicle down more than I would like it. with luggage and people that we take with us puts the pathfinder down in the back (not bottoming out thought). On the highway it runs fine, I think I may get a sway bar though because when I get to 65-70 (that is about all I will go as far as speed pulling this) the trailer sways especially when I get next to tractor trailers. I haven't used a sway control before and hope it would work. My dad says to get a weight distribution hitch and that will stop it too. Is there a light duty WDH for popups. I don't want to spend a fortune. Do the sway controls keep the trailer absolutely still when pulling? Can you make sharp turns at the compsite without taking it off? 

As far as power, not an issue. This truck can pull! I don't push the motor but if I need it it is there. This popup is a new Fleetwood Niagara. It has the bathroom and the bells and whistles! It's heavy for a popup.

I had a lighter popup this spring that I towed to Florida (2500 miles round trip). I set the cruise at 72 and had no problems. I actually used the OD since it was flat and not going in and out of OD. When it does that, I don't use it will mess up the transmission. Beofre the trip (had 60K miles) I changes all the differential fluids and drained the AT fluid (not a complete flush). Nissan made sure I use their AT fluid. That stuff is 16 dollars a quart. I got 5 quarts to drain. 

Happy so far, 

BUT... my damn fuel guage just started not working when i fill it up the needle drops to E and the SES light comes on. There is a service bulletin for this and of course I have 75K miles on it and they won't pay for it. It is going in on tuesday.


----------



## stelorone (Sep 10, 2008)

I purchased the air lift kit (bags) for $100. I'll be installing them this weekend as long as the weather holds out. I'll re-post once I install them and let you know what I think.


----------



## ryanevans46 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder, SE V8 with a little over 100K miles. The truck runs great, but I am in the process of buying a 22 foot boat that weighs about 4,000 pounds. Would these airbags work for towing something this heavy or, is there another product that I could use for something this heavy? Appreciate the help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The standard upgrade for anyone who has an R51 Pathfinder, whether they tow or not, is a set of Airlift 1000 air bags and a set of Bilstein HD rear shocks, or, at least another monotube design, like Monroe Reflex or KYB Gas-a-just, but the Bilsteins are, by far, the most popular. The rear springs are on the soft side and the rear suspension tends to bottom out when driving over large bumps or potholes even with no load in the back. The Airlift 1000 air bags are an inexpensive and very effective improvement to the rear suspension; Firestone also has an air bag kit, which is pretty much the same as the Airlifts but the bags are blue instead of red. You can pick up the set of Airlift 1000's for around $75 and takes less than an hour to install.


----------



## ryanevans46 (Apr 4, 2016)

ok, well I already have Bilstein rear shocks. I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't a different model for the air bags to use if you were trailering something that weighed 4,000 - 5,000 pounds. Do I also need a heavy duty trailer hitch?


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

General info:
trailer sway "vehicle dynamics" pdf - Google Search
and
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=vehicle+critical+damping&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
but translating these docs into which products to buy may be difficult. 

Sometimes the authors leave e-mail addresses and they may give you free info or recommendations.

I'd guess lateral wind forces can cause a stability problem with large, high-profile, heavy loads. Gusts are probably worse than a steady wind.


----------



## kimewun55 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow.....thank you so much. What a great response. You solved all our problems!!!!!!!


----------

